# Question about ati tool



## Agony (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi to all i am a new user and i would like to know how the ati tool works i just buy a liquid cooling system and i place it to the GPU Radeon 9700 Pro.
My question is this : When i make to ati tool find max core it makes some heat tests but it never stops i have this tests going for 40 min. what i should do?
The same thing will hapen to find max mem?
My GPU temprature after 40 min. in find max core was 49 C

Thanks very much.


----------



## bios (Nov 12, 2004)

To fix this open up Ati tool, click on settings in the bottom right hand corner. Then select Artifact Scanning from the drop down box. In the *'Heat-up Phase' * section change the boxes to the following:
Change the first box to *30*secs
Change the second box to *30*secs
Change the third box to *120*.
That should fix your problem.


----------

